# Make it easy for us to read your posts



## csxjohn

Posters, you would do yourselves a big favor by following these posting rules when offering a unit for rent.



> REQUIRED SUBJECT LINE FORMAT:
> To facilitate forum maintenance, subject lines must include the following information:
> Resort Name, Resort Location, Date
> Example:
> 
> Westgate Villas, Orlando, Florida, 1/10/06 - 1/17/06



I'm not trying to be a rule Nazi here but it would make it so much easier on those of us looking to rent units to see this info without clicking on the whole ad.

But suit yourself, if you want to make me look in the ad there's a good chance I won't do that and you may lose a rental.  

I'm sure I'm not the only one that wishes all the ads here contained this info in the subject line.


----------



## carl2591

I AGREE,

in seeing some of the post you have to wonder if people actually know how to sell anything.  

I heard a marketing guru genius say "the more you tell the more you sell" 

he wrote copy for some of the largest companies in the world.. if you every got a 5-9+ page sales mailer with tons of info about a product that was his most likely. 

His name was Gary Holbert,,, RIP


----------



## csxjohn

carl2591 said:


> I AGREE,
> 
> in seeing some of the post you have to wonder if people actually know how to sell anything.
> 
> I heard a marketing guru genius say "the more you tell the more you sell"
> 
> he wrote copy for some of the largest companies in the world.. if you every got a 5-9+ page sales mailer with tons of info about a product that was his most likely.
> 
> His name was Gary Holbert,,, RIP



Yes, the more info in the ad the better both here and in the for sale ads in the market place and on the bargain deals forum.

My gripe here is the people renting out their units not putting the three main components in the subject line.   Name of the resort, the location, and the dates.


By doing this it's very easy to scan the forum then click on the ads of the ones that have the dates I need and the area I want.

I won't pick out any but when you just put the name of the resort that you know the location of doesn't mean the rest of us do.  And without the dates in the subject you make it harder for us, which makes it harder for you to make a deal.


----------



## VegasBella

Agreed! This goes for Bargain Deals too. Always put the resort location! 

I hate having to do research that the seller should have already provided. Take one second and type the location!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

